# Parameducators is a scam or busted...



## Dulu (May 12, 2011)

After checking EMTLIFE for a good practice-test for my NREMT-P written exam, and checking out a few different websites - I decided to give *Parameducators* a shot.

$50.00 price tag for a 60 day license, seemed like a hefty price, but it looked like a legitimate site.


After registering, they emailed me a login and password (both pre-set)...

Well, I can't login, and it's been over an hour.

I'll be notifying my bank and having them remove the cost from my credit card, since this is fraud.


Just posting this as a warning to anyone who is getting ready to take their NREMT and is looking for a practice site.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2011)

Wait... so you paid $50 for a 2 month license (the Q-bank for step 1 was $100, and that was with a discount), it's not working this immediate second, and you're going to reverse the charge without even talking to their customer service?


----------



## Aprz (May 12, 2011)

Just Googled it. I am not gonna say if they are or aren't legit, but have you tried contacting them (http://www.parameducators.com/Parameducators/Support.html)?


----------



## Dulu (May 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Wait... so you paid $50 for a 2 month license (the Q-bank for step 1 was $100, and that was with a discount), it's not working this immediate second, and you're going to reverse the charge without even talking to their customer service?



I paid for a six month license.

Their listed prices are different from the prices on the checkout screen.

It's been about 90 minutes now, and it's not working. I tried contacting their customer service - no response.


Can anyone actually verify the authenticity of this site before I take further action?


----------



## Aprz (May 12, 2011)

It's pretty late at night right now. Unless it's 24/7, I don't expect anybody to get to you. I'd e-mail them, or leave a voicemail. I'd wait 24-72 hours. If you get no response and it still doesn't work by then, I'd cancel the payment.

I can imagine you sitting there trying it every couple of minute, lol, so I wanna throw out don't keep trying it every couple of minutes. Maybe every couple of hours, or once everyday for the next day to three.

*Edit:* Assuming you live in the US, it's pretty late at night/early morning. West coast is about 11:40 pm, East coast I believe is around 2:40 am right now. Don't see why somebody in London, or somewhere else, would be taking the test other than for giggles.


----------



## Dulu (May 12, 2011)

Aprz said:


> It's pretty late at night right now. Unless it's 24/7, I don't expect anybody to get to you. I'd e-mail them, or leave a voicemail. I'd wait 24-72 hours. If you get no response and it still doesn't work by then, I'd cancel the payment.
> 
> I can imagine you sitting there trying it every couple of minute, lol, so I wanna throw out don't keep trying it every couple of minutes. Maybe every couple of hours, or once everyday for the next day to three.



I'm not going to wait three days. That is nuts.

I just find it kind of funny that they would extract the money from my bank account IMMEDIATELY - but access to their website takes days?

Give me a break.


----------



## Aprz (May 12, 2011)

Well, I'd cancel it after a little more playing around. One of the co-partners here posted here before after somebody said they may try them, and one member found a spelling error. That post was created two years ago, and the spelling error is still there, lol!

The page with the spelling error: http://www.parameducators.com/Parameducators/FAQ.html
Post containing the co partner responding: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10975

Their guest account doesn't work.

When signing up, they advertise $69.95 for EMT, crossed it out saying $39.95, but it looks like they charge $100.00 (when clicking on tuition on the lower left hand corner different pages will take you to their paypal for EMT-B, EMT-P, or MFR).

All of that screams fishiness to me, and I wouldn't trust them.

However! I'd like to add in that the way you approached this to us, it sounded like you were freaking over probably what could be a mistake on your end (usually the case), or a technical mistake on their end that would be resolved after an e-mail or voicemail and waiting a little bit, and in either one of those cases, I would consider up to 72 hours pretty reasonable unless it was some sort of large scale company that had a bunch of minions ready for you.


----------



## Dulu (May 12, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Well, I'd cancel it after a little more playing around. One of the co-partners here posted here before after somebody said they may try them, and one member found a spelling error. That post was created two years ago, and the spelling error is still there, lol!
> 
> Their guest account doesn't work.
> 
> ...





It is most definitely a scam.

Did some research on the "Dr." listed on their website, Randall Duthler...

Well, he's not a Paramedic, and there are listings for a Dr. Duthler, but no evidence he actually exists. 


As for Paramedic Karen Kukulski - plenty of people with that name, but none of them seem to be Paramedics.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2011)

So every paramedic shows up as a paramedic on a Google search?

I'm not saying whether they are or aren't a scam as I don't know, but I need something more than "ZOMG, the system is messed up and no one is getting back to me after hours" or "They're not showing up on a Google search."


----------



## Dulu (May 12, 2011)

Dulu said:


> After checking EMTLIFE for a good practice-test for my NREMT-P written exam, and checking out a few different websites - I decided to give *Parameducators* a shot.
> 
> $50.00 price tag for a 60 day license, seemed like a hefty price, but it looked like a legitimate site.
> 
> ...





JPINFV said:


> So every paramedic shows up as a paramedic on a Google search?
> 
> I'm not saying whether they are or aren't a scam as I don't know, but I need something more than "ZOMG, the system is messed up and no one is getting back to me after hours" or "They're not showing up on a Google search."



Who said anything about a google search?


----------



## 281mustang (May 12, 2011)

Dulu said:


> I paid for a six month license.
> 
> Their listed prices are different from the prices on the checkout screen.
> 
> ...


 You tried contacting their customer service at 2 o' clock in the morning and are surprised that your call wasn't answered?

It might not be a bad idea to like...try contacting them before calling your bank and registering to forums to spread the world of their business a fraud. Preferably during hours that are a little more business-friendly.


----------



## kdnk (Aug 24, 2011)

*Grow up!!*

I used the site and thought it was pretty hard but helpful.  So grow up!!! If you can't handle a simple web issue, maybe you shouldn't be playing with peoples lives!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd suggest everyone tone back on the attitude...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 24, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'd suggest everyone tone back on the attitude...




3 months late and a dollar short.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> 3 months late and a dollar short.



I'm not the one that dug up a three month old threadh34r:


----------



## kdnk (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL!! My friend told me about this and I thought it was rude.  Thought we'd give people an eclectic montage of opinions, rather than a mere callow one.   It's never to late to voice your opinion!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 24, 2011)

jillian said:


> Thought we'd give people an eclectic montage of opinions, rather than a mere callow one.   It's never to late to voice your opinion!!!


As long as our rules our followed, then it is not a problem.


----------



## kdnk (Aug 24, 2011)

*I like ice cream*

I like to kick and scream when I drop my ice cream cone!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2011)

This thread is getting some major
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRMBxnxWiNQ[/youtube]


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 25, 2011)

You got me! 2:42 of my life forever gone...

Like a train wreck I could not look away and kept waiting for more.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 25, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> You got me! 2:42 of my life forever gone...
> 
> Like a train wreck I could not look away and kept waiting for more.


I guess that means you liked one second of that video since it's listed as 2:43 in length.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 25, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I guess that means you liked one second of that video since it's listed as 2:43 in length.



Yes I did, the final second when the screen went dark as the video had ended...was the best!


----------

